# Dog coat for arthritic dog???



## Gemkins (Nov 4, 2012)

I have an 11yr old Labrador with arthritis and I am looking for a nice warm coat for her as she seems particularly stiff on colder days. However, being arthritic and in general sensitive about people touching and moving her legs and paws, I do not think that I could get her in a coat with legs.

I feel like, surely, someone has thought of this before!? Are there any coats out there that fasten around the legs, rather than having to pull them over the legs? And if not - will a legless coat really provide any help for her arthritic leg joints?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just bought my old boy one of these

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/270761-modelling-his-new-rain-wear.html

They are quite lightweight which is almost as important with arthritis as warmth 

I don't think there are any that will cover the legs properly, but just keeping an old dog warm will help a little I should think 

What are you giving your dog for the arthritis?


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine has a rug from robinsons (she has bad elbows and hips)... so it covers her


little one who now has been seen to have bad hips too (7 months)! has another coat from robinsons which has a chest cover too (both waterproof and fleecy)!

they are apprix £20 each 


robinsonsequestrian.co.uk .............. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Gemkins (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you 

She has VetVit flexi-joint tablets (glucosamine and chondroitin), metacam if needed for pain relief, and cartrophen injections ever several months. She had early onset arthritis and we were told she would be unable to walk by age 6 so perhaps these have helped, or perhaps her condition was exaggerated at the time...I don't know. But sadly we haven't found the 'miracle cure' that makes her like a pup again which some people seem to experience with some of these treatments!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Gemkins said:


> Thank you
> 
> She has VetVit flexi-joint tablets (glucosamine and chondroitin), metacam if needed for pain relief, and cartrophen injections ever several months. She had early onset arthritis and we were told she would be unable to walk by age 6 so perhaps these have helped, or perhaps her condition was exaggerated at the time...I don't know. But sadly we haven't found the 'miracle cure' that makes her like a pup again which some people seem to experience with some of these treatments!


Mines nearly 11 now and hydro is the only thing that really gets him excited these days.

I stopped Metacam and now give him Tramadol, they seem to have helped a fair bit, and I have the option to increase dose quite considerably as he gets worse


----------



## DogWalker1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone else do doggy massages? Mine is 9 and has mild arthritis. I'm reticent to put him on meds while there's other options, so I've been giving him leg massages daily (or nearly daily). Seems to have helped quite a bit.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

DogWalker1234 said:


> Does anyone else do doggy massages? Mine is 9 and has mild arthritis. I'm reticent to put him on meds while there's other options, so I've been giving him leg massages daily (or nearly daily). Seems to have helped quite a bit.


Horse Linament can be used on dogs, its anti-inflamatory and a pain easer, I have used on my previous old dogs, and myself when I have had pains in my joints due to arthritis. Just spray it on and massage in. Its about £10 a bottle but lasts for ages.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Having had arthritic Labs in the past, I found and was advised to keep them moving, ie plenty of short walks, no big long walks just two or three short walks a day, also mine had Cartrophen jabs once a month, and like Rona said the Hydro works wonders, also mine wore Bioflow collars which whether I imagined or not did work


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Equafleece and Rollinhillz do "step in" fleece dog jumpers and suits which fasten with a zip along the back, might be worth a look 

Dog Suits - Equafleece
Dog Jumpers - Equafleece
ROLLINHILLZ DOG COATS - OUR RANGE OF COATS


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DogWalker1234 said:


> Does anyone else do doggy massages? Mine is 9 and has mild arthritis. I'm reticent to put him on meds while there's other options, so I've been giving him leg massages daily (or nearly daily). Seems to have helped quite a bit.


I just bought a dvd teaching canine massage to do at home Canine Massage Therapy Centre - DVD & it's great, really easy to understand & informative.

Toby has really enjoyed this so far & I am sure that even a couple of short sessions has improved his stiffness.

We are also having a therapist (listed on this webiste) come in once we get the vet referral signed off


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

DogWalker1234 said:


> Does anyone else do doggy massages? Mine is 9 and has mild arthritis. I'm reticent to put him on meds while there's other options, so I've been giving him leg massages daily (or nearly daily). Seems to have helped quite a bit.


I attended a massage course on Saturday. The therapist has treated two of my dogs on several occasions....


----------



## Gemkins (Nov 4, 2012)

I had been wondering about massage, because she seems to have a lot of muscle wastage, I thought that it might help with that. It certainly sounds worth a try to ease the stiffness.

We tried hydrotherapy once, many years ago now and sadly it was poorly conducted and she freaked out. She generally loves water and swimming (or did when she was more mobile) but I don't think she liked being in the harness and she especially didn't like being blow dried afterwards. So all in all it wasn't a pleasant experience!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Gemkins said:


> I had been wondering about massage, because she seems to have a lot of muscle wastage, I thought that it might help with that. It certainly sounds worth a try to ease the stiffness.
> 
> We tried hydrotherapy once, many years ago now and sadly it was poorly conducted and she freaked out. She generally loves water and swimming (or did when she was more mobile) but I don't think she liked being in the harness and she especially didn't like being blow dried afterwards. So all in all it wasn't a pleasant experience!


My hydro center does neither with mine.
Have you another in your area that you can go and have a look at?
It really is one of the best things you can do.

When I first when to hydro I came across the wrong hydrotherapist 

Luckily I'd heard that another was completely different and I gave it another shot. She is great and although it took Alfie about 3 trips to be comfortable, it's now the fun in his life


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

just caught up with this thread 

hydro is brilliant - im asking the vet if its okay to take my two (one is fine to go the other is the pup who would love it but i dont want to overdo him)!!

My older dog loved hydro - take theit fave toy - and tbh if they were that scared id be getting in witth them (and i want to go swimming with my dogs anyhow  ) can you do that?? (swim with them?)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Just another thought..... Bioflow not only produce the magnetic collars, they also make a blanket and a coat for arthritic dogs.

Have a look at their website.

HTH


----------

